# BALTIMORE | Liberty Harbor East | 85m | 280ft | 22 fl | U/C



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

Baltimore Business Journal Article:

Bozzuto, H&S Properties partner on 'absolutely stunning' Harbor East project

Construction Cam:

http://www.earthcam.net/projects/bozzuto/developments/rwd.php?cam=libertyharbor


----------



## yzenith (Oct 9, 2014)

This should be the skyscraper in that city


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

yzenith said:


> This should be the skyscraper in that city


I wouldn't necessarily describe this as Baltimore's "skyscraper"...especially since the Transamerica Tower is roughly twice as tall. It's still a nice development though that adds density and further stretches downtown eastward.


----------



## lanjijioeo (Oct 19, 2014)

the Transamerica Tower is roughly twice as tall. It's still a nice development though that adds density and further stretches downtown eastward.


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

lanjijioeo said:


> the Transamerica Tower is roughly twice as tall. It's still a nice development though that adds density and further stretches downtown eastward.


^^


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

*The next big Harbor East project — Whole Foods included — should break ground in spring

Jan 6, 2016, 9:52am EST 
Melody Simmons
Reporter
Baltimore Business Journal

The planned $100 million Harbor East tower with an expanded Whole Foods and 335 more apartments and condos to the waterfront is expected to break ground in late spring.

Toby Bozzuto, CEO of the Bozutto Group, said Monday the project is in final preparations to begin in the year's second quarter. It is expected to take about 24 months to complete and will rise to 280 feet tall at its tallest point, just shy of the 24 floors of the Legg Mason tower also in Harbor East.

The Bozzuto Group is a partner in the project with H&S Development Corp., a corporate offshoot of the H&S Bakery.

The bakery's majority owner is John Paterakis Sr. who in 1986 bought and started to develop Harbor East at the direction of former Mayor William Donald Schaefer. Since then, Paterakis and a team of developers have converted the area from decrepit industrial and wharf space to one of the city's most upscale addresses complete with a Four Seasons Hotel, a Marriott Waterfront hotel, office towers and luxury retail and residential space.

The latest addition will be a commercial and residential development to be anchored by a 50,000-square-foot Whole Foods market. The store's main space will be located on the ground floor of the development and will stretch to a second level to hold cafe and outdoor seating space.

The project will be located at 711 S. Central Ave., which is currently a surface parking lot.

Whole Foods currently has a market two blocks away in Harbor East that totals 13,500 square feet and will close when the new market opens.

Also included in the new multi-level development is the residential component: 49 condominiums and 291 apartment units. The development will also have about 60,000 square feet of retail space.

The project will be located just north of another emerging waterfront community, Harbor Point.

There, developer Michael Beatty is building a total of 3 million square feet of office, residential and retail space, including the new local headquarters for Exelon, the Chicago energy giant.

Beatty formerly worked with Paterakis at H&S Development Corp., but split from the company in January 2013 to build Harbor Point. He formed his own company, Beatty Development, to do so.*


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

*Updated Renderings:*

Unfortunately I'm having some issues uploading the photos - my apologies.


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

Would a mod be able to update the title to reflect the project's name "Liberty Harbor East" and that the building is currently under construction?

Thank you!


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

10/10/2016 update from GrayMatter:



GrayMatter said:


> Crane City!


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

11/3/2016 update from FrankAshihara:



FrankAshihara said:


>


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

2/3/2017 update from FrankAshihara:



FrankAshihara said:


>


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

2/22/2017 update from SkyScraperLover90:



SkyScraperLover90 said:


> In other positive news...Harbor East/Point is crane city!Cranes are up and running for this project!


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

8/9/2017 update from jeremai:



jeremai said:


> From today:


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

8/15/2017 update from cdmoore125:



cdmoore125 said:


> It was raining when I took these today, sorry. And sorry for the delay. I'll try to take some from the ground when it's dry.
> 
> Liberty from Exelon Tower
> 
> ...


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

8/21/2017 update from rockin'.baltimorean:



rockin'.baltimorean said:


> work continues. Floors 3....


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

9/11/2017 update from cdmoore125:



cdmoore125 said:


>


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

10/1/2017 update from GrayMatter:



GrayMatter said:


> Moving slow.....


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

10/11/2017 update from cdmoore125:



cdmoore125 said:


> Some updated pictures a/o Monday


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

10/30/2017 update from cdmoore125:



cdmoore125 said:


> Bridge and Liberty HE taken 10/30/17


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

11/10 update from cdmoore125:



cdmoore125 said:


> Taken Wednesday AM


----------

